# Please help!  Questions re: Vit-C serum



## poocatgrrl (Jan 2, 2007)

Someone please respond--I have tried to ask other places, but no response.

I have a bottle of the Obagi professional Vit-C serum. 

1.  How long before it "goes bad"?  It takes so little each time I use it that I'm thinking it will be about a year before I finish the bottle.

2.  Can I use it with other serums/treatment creams?  Like if I use a Vit-A product, can I use this too?   

TIA!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 2, 2007)

I use to be a seller for the Vit C surem not obaji but im familar with the line 

Im preety shure that it has a long shelf life so you shouldnt worry. 

You can use all your other products with it just make shure you dont mix them let the C surem dry and then apply the rest or do it in oppisite order.


----------



## poocatgrrl (Jan 2, 2007)

You rock!!  Thanks!!


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

When I worked for Lancome we used to sell a product line called Vitabolic Vit C serum...what we were told was once it was opened and exposed to air for a while you may see some "browning" of the product...but it was still "good". hope this helps


----------



## makeupmonster (Apr 29, 2012)

You can also store the vitamin c serum in your fridge. It keeps the serum from changing colors and it doesn't go bad nearly as quickly!


----------



## Yassy (May 3, 2012)

I'm also using Obagi Vitamin C 20% serum.  How is it working for you? Do you know what the benefits are meant to be?


----------



## makeupmonster (May 4, 2012)

I used the Obagi 20% briefly-- unfortunately it made me break out really bad...something that happens to me a lot with Vit-C serums. If i want to use C serum, I have to make my own, fresh, every week. For any C serum, you are supposed to see improved evenness of skin tone and diminishing of discolorations such as freckles and sunspots. For me, the only thing that will diminish my freckles is the Obagi Nuderm system with the Hyrdoquinone. My skin has never looked so good, I just wish Hydroquinone was not such a controversial product. >_<


----------

